# Bem vs boa



## Carlospalmar

Olá:

Agradeço qualquer ajuda sobre o uso de "bem" e "boa"

Está certo dizer em português: "Sua resposta está bem" no sentido de sua resposta está certa, está bem contestada.? Ou devo dizer "Sua resposta esta boa"? O texto é uma prova. 
Em castelhano (espanhol) Posso dizer "Su respuesta está bien. = não tem erros. O oposto seria "Su respuesta está mal, (está incorrecta,)  É igual em português ou é diferente?

Obrigado por sua ajuda.

Carlos


----------



## Vanda

Carlospalmar said:


> Olá:
> 
> Agradeço qualquer ajuda sobre o uso de "bem" e "boa"
> 
> Está certo dizer em português: "Sua resposta está bem" no sentido de sua resposta está certa, está bem contestada.? Ou devo dizer "Sua resposta esta boa"? O texto é uma prova.
> Em castelhano (espanhol) Posso dizer "Su respuesta está bien. = não tem erros. O oposto seria "Su respuesta está mal, (está incorrecta,)  É igual em português ou é diferente?
> 
> Obrigado por sua ajuda.
> 
> Carlos



Diria que é igual. Depende da intenção do falante. Se eu digo: s_ua resposta está bem,_ estou querendo deixar implícito que está correta,  que a resposta é válida. O mesmo para a resposta boa oposta à ruim.


----------



## Carlospalmar

Vanda said:


> Diria que é igual. Depende da intenção do falante. Se eu digo: s_ua resposta está bem,_ estou querendo deixar implícito que está correta, que a resposta é válida. O mesmo para a resposta boa oposta à ruim.


 
Obrigado Vanda,

Acontece que alguém me disse que o certo seria "sua resposta está boa" e não "sua resposta está bem" como eu falei. A razão é me disseram, que "bem" é adverbio e que preciso de um adjetivo no caso "boa" para modificar o substantivo "resposta". 
Aguardo sua opinião.

Obrigado.

Carlos


----------



## Vanda

Mas, observe que eu disse que depende da intenção do falante. Se a intenção é dizer que está bem no sentido de boa/correta/adequada, a elipse é entendida pelo ouvinte dentro do contexto; ele vai saber exatamente que sentido o falante quis dar. Não é o caso dum texto escrito. 
Não existe erro na fala dum nativo, a não ser que ele fale _pedra_ para significar _água _ou use uma estrutura que não faz sentido na língua, diz-nos a lingüística. Vocês não fazem o mesmo com o espanhol, conforme entendi do seu 1. post?


----------



## Carlospalmar

Vanda said:


> Mas, observe que eu disse que depende da intenção do falante. Se a intenção é dizer que está bem no sentido de boa/correta/adequada, a elipse é entendida pelo ouvinte dentro do contexto; ele vai saber exatamente que sentido o falante quis dar. Não é o caso dum texto escrito.
> Não existe erro na fala dum nativo, a não ser que ele fale _pedra_ para significar _água _ou use uma estrutura que não faz sentido na língua, diz-nos a lingüística. Vocês não fazem o mesmo com o espanhol, conforme entendi do seu 1. post?


 
Obrigado:

Vanda, concordo plenamente com você. Coloquei meu post, porque fiquei confundido quando foi corrgido, e quería ter as opiniões de outros nativos do português. 
Em castelhano se dizer "Su respuesta está buena" fica estranho porque "buena" não seria usado no sentido de correta numa prova. Talvez possa dizer "Su respuesta fue buena" no sentido de "você deu seu merecido a quem fez essa pergunta, mas ai o sentido é outro como já falou.
Mais uma vez obrigado.

Carlos


----------



## Naticruz

Carlospalmar said:


> Olá:
> 
> Agradeço qualquer ajuda sobre o uso de "bem" e "boa"
> 
> Está certo dizer em português: "Sua resposta está bem" no sentido de sua resposta está certa, está bem contestada.? Ou devo dizer "Sua resposta esta boa"? O texto é uma prova.
> Em castelhano (espanhol) Posso dizer "Su respuesta está bien. = não tem erros. O oposto seria "Su respuesta está mal, (está incorrecta,) É igual em português ou é diferente?
> 
> Obrigado por sua ajuda.
> 
> Carlos


*Creo que lo correcto es «sua resposta está bem» Pienso que con boa debería ser «sua resposta é boa» y no está. Es sólo una opinión muy personal. No tengo apoyo técnico a apoyarla .*

*En el primer caso tenemos un adverbio; en el segundo tenemos un adjectivo. Pienso que se consideramos «está boa», la palabra boa, aquí, deja de ser un adjectivo para indicar el modo como está.

Siguen las definiciones de un diccionario que puedes encontrar aquí si te interesa.*

*Mejores saludos*

*PD: Leí las opiniones de los diversos intervenientes, que respecto.*

*Dicionário: bem*

*Definição / Significado*

*adv. De maneira boa, conveniente, satisfatória: estou passando bem; vestir-se bem; matéria bem explicada pelo professor. / Muito, bastante: problema bem difícil. / Aproximadamente: há bem uns dois anos. // — Loc. adv. Por bem, com bons modos. // — Loc. prep. A bem de, em bem de, em favor de, em benefício de, em prol de: afirmo-o a bem da verdade. // Bem que, se bem que, loc. conj. que entram na expressão de um pensamento concessivo ou opositivo (equivalentes a "embora"): permitiu, se bem que de má vontade. // — Loc. interj. Muito bem! bravo! apoiado! // — Loc. adv. Ainda bem, ainda bem que (o "que" é anômalo), emprega-se quando se quer dar a entender que algo que aconteceu poderia ter sido pior: ainda bem que você só sofreu um arranhão no desastre.*

*Dicionário: bom*

*Definição / Significado*

*adj. Que tem as qualidades que convêm à sua natureza ou destinação: um bom cavalo; uma boa terra. / Que tem aptidão profissional: bom operário./ Que tem os requisitos necessários: bom para o serviço. / Que é perfeito sob o ponto de vista moral: bom filho; bom procedimento. / Que gosta de fazer o bem; generoso, caridoso: bom para os pobres. / Indulgente, afetuoso: bom pai; bom marido. / Que traz vantagem, utilidade: boa profissão; bom conselho. / Feliz, favorável, propício: boas férias; boa estrela. / Violento, forte: um bom golpe, boa surra. / Em proporções maiores do que as habituais: um bom pedaço de carne, uma boa gargalhada. / — S.m.pl. Os que manifestam sentimentos generosos, os que praticam o bem.*


----------



## Carlospalmar

Naticruz said:


> *Creo que lo correcto es «sua resposta está bem» Pienso que con boa debería ser «sua resposta é boa» y no está. Es sólo una opinión muy personal. No tengo apoyo técnico a apoyarla .*
> 
> *En el primer caso tenemos un adverbio; en el segundo tenemos un adjectivo. Pienso que se consideramos «está boa», la palabra boa, aquí, deja de ser un adjectivo para indicar el modo como está.
> 
> Siguen las definiciones de un diccionario que puedes encontrar aquí si te interesa.*
> 
> *Mejores saludos*
> 
> *PD: Leí las opiniones de los diversos intervenientes, que respecto.*
> 
> *Dicionário: bem*
> 
> *Definição / Significado*
> 
> *adv. De maneira boa, conveniente, satisfatória: estou passando bem; vestir-se bem; matéria bem explicada pelo professor. / Muito, bastante: problema bem difícil. / Aproximadamente: há bem uns dois anos. // — Loc. adv. Por bem, com bons modos. // — Loc. prep. A bem de, em bem de, em favor de, em benefício de, em prol de: afirmo-o a bem da verdade. // Bem que, se bem que, loc. conj. que entram na expressão de um pensamento concessivo ou opositivo (equivalentes a "embora"): permitiu, se bem que de má vontade. // — Loc. interj. Muito bem! bravo! apoiado! // — Loc. adv. Ainda bem, ainda bem que (o "que" é anômalo), emprega-se quando se quer dar a entender que algo que aconteceu poderia ter sido pior: ainda bem que você só sofreu um arranhão no desastre.*
> 
> *Dicionário: bom*
> 
> *Definição / Significado*
> 
> *adj. Que tem as qualidades que convêm à sua natureza ou destinação: um bom cavalo; uma boa terra. / Que tem aptidão profissional: bom operário./ Que tem os requisitos necessários: bom para o serviço. / Que é perfeito sob o ponto de vista moral: bom filho; bom procedimento. / Que gosta de fazer o bem; generoso, caridoso: bom para os pobres. / Indulgente, afetuoso: bom pai; bom marido. / Que traz vantagem, utilidade: boa profissão; bom conselho. / Feliz, favorável, propício: boas férias; boa estrela. / Violento, forte: um bom golpe, boa surra. / Em proporções maiores do que as habituais: um bom pedaço de carne, uma boa gargalhada. / — S.m.pl. Os que manifestam sentimentos generosos, os que praticam o bem.*


 
Naticruz:

Obrigado por sua ajuda. Se não for muito pedir, a próxima vez escreva-me em português, é umas das maneiras que aprendo e melhoro meu português lendo as respostas dos nativos. Mas se você quiser praticar seu castelhano, tudo bem. Respeito seu dereito e agradeço sua ajuda. 

Saludos.

Carlos


----------



## Carfer

Sem embargo de concordar com Naticruz, porque neste contexto 'bem' me soa melhor, não deixa de ser verdade que por vezes usamos 'boa'. Como diz Vanda, depende da intenção. Se eu estiver a avaliar uma resposta, por exemplo a que um aluno dá a uma questão num teste escrito, tanto posso dizer 'bem' como 'boa'. Direi 'bem' se quiser dizer que está correcta, direi 'boa' se quiser dizer que a valoro positivamente, que a resposta se ajusta ao que se pretendia. Reparem, por exemplo, que ao terminarmos um trabalho tanto podemos dizer 'Está bem!' (correcto) como 'Está bom!' (atingiu o nível pretendido).


----------



## Outsider

Carlospalmar said:


> Acontece que alguém me disse que o certo seria "sua resposta está boa" e não "sua resposta está bem" como eu falei. A razão é me disseram, que "bem" é adverbio e que preciso de um adjetivo no caso "boa" para modificar o substantivo "resposta".


Não concordo com essa opinião.

Em primeiro lugar -- e antes de mais -- "sua resposta está bem" soa melhor e diz-se mais que "sua resposta está boa".

Em segundo lugar, usar o advérbio "bem"/"bien" com verbos de ligação tais como "estar" é normal e correcto em várias línguas românicas, incluindo o espanhol. (Até no inglês se podem dizer coisas como "my mother is well".)

Em terceiro lugar, se o adjectivo "boa" pode modificar o substantivo "resposta", porque é que o advérbio "bem" não há-de poder modificar o verbo "estar"?

Em minha opinião, regras como essa não passam de delírios prescritivistas.


----------



## Vanda

Ditto, Outsider! E claro, Carfer, também!


----------



## Carlospalmar

Outsider said:


> Não concordo com essa opinião.
> 
> Em primeiro lugar -- e antes de mais -- "sua resposta está bem" soa melhor e diz-se mais que "sua resposta está boa".
> 
> Em segundo lugar, usar o advérbio "bem"/"bien" com verbos de ligação tais como "estar" é normal e correcto em várias línguas românicas, incluindo o espanhol. (Até no inglês se podem dizer coisas como "my mother is well".)
> 
> Em terceiro lugar, se o adjectivo "boa" pode modificar o substantivo "resposta", porque é que o advérbio "bem" não há-de poder modificar o verbo "estar"?
> 
> Em minha opinião, regras como essa não passam de delírios prescritivistas.


 
Obrigado Outsider:
Fico melhor informado com a sua explicação. É o que eu também pensei, mas não sou falante nativo de português e fiquei muito confundido com essa correção.
Mais uma vez, obrigado.

Saludos

Carlos


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Fugindo da resposta, mas não do boa/bem, concordo que em alguns casos bem é melhor, mas você ouvirá muitos nativos dizerem boa, quando bem soaria melhor.

Por exemplo, em Belo Horizonte, e a nossa moderado há-de concordar, quando se quer perguntar a alguém como a pessoa está, é muito comum ouvir*(você) tá bom/boa?*
Portanto, Carlos, fique à vontade para questionar a opinião de nativos, não ficaremos ofendidos, eu pelo menos não.Até.:


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Sem embargo de concordar com Naticruz, porque neste contexto 'bem' me soa melhor, não deixa de ser verdade que por vezes usamos 'boa'. Como diz Vanda, depende da intenção. Se eu estiver a avaliar uma resposta, por exemplo a que um aluno dá a uma questão num teste escrito, tanto posso dizer 'bem' como 'boa'. Direi 'bem' se quiser dizer que está correcta, direi 'boa' se quiser dizer que a valoro positivamente, que a resposta se ajusta ao que se pretendia. Reparem, por exemplo, que ao terminarmos um trabalho tanto podemos dizer 'Está bem!' (correcto) como 'Está bom!' (atingiu o nível pretendido).


 
Completamente de acordo, Carfer. Na minha intervenção limitei-me tão somente a referir-me à solicitação feita, que me pareceu inequívoca e que reproduzo:

«Está certo dizer em português: "Sua resposta está bem" *no sentido de sua resposta **está certa, está bem contestada*.?»

Para mim o consulente foi preciso na sua interrogação. E a minha resposta limitou-se a encaminhar-se de acordo com o pedido.

Continuo pensando que, naquele sentido «sua resposta é boa» não estará bem.

Um abraço


----------



## Carfer

Sem dúvida, Nati, nesse sentido nem se questiona. Aliás, se me permite, acho que estamos todos de acordo, o que tem variado é a perspectiva em que cada um de nós aborda o problema (mais ou menos apegada à letra da pergunta inicial). A minha sensação é a de que a suposta regra que foi ensinada ao Carlospalmar pode ter resultado dum equívoco entre a 'boa resposta' e a 'resposta bem dada', daí que me tenha parecido útil referir os outros casos em que 'boa' se podia legitimamente usar. Vítimas de delírios prescritivistas de que fala Outsider já todos fomos.
Um abraço também para si

Carfer


----------



## Mangato

En español, existe una diferencia de matiz importante. Si decimos su respuesta esta bien (o mal) nos referimos a la corrección de la respuesta a una pregunta por ejemplo de un examen. En cambio cuando decimos _le dio_ _una buena respuesta_, queremos indicar que contestó con una respuesta apropiada, oportuna o concluyente, por ejemplo a una pregunta impertinente. No sé si en portugués existe esta diferencia de matiz


----------



## Alandria

Bem, para não ficar uma tradução tão literal, eu recomendo "certa" ou "correta" no lugar de "bem" e, talvez, "boa".


----------



## Carfer

Respondendo à questão de Mangato, parece-me que neste ponto concreto não há diferenças significativas de uso entre o português e o espanhol e o matiz que refere também existe em português com idênticos sentidos.


----------



## John1093

Carlospalmar said:


> Olá:
> 
> Agradeço qualquer ajuda sobre o uso de "bem" e "boa"
> 
> Está certo dizer em português: "Sua resposta está bem" no sentido de sua resposta está certa, está bem contestada.? Ou devo dizer "Sua resposta esta boa"? O texto é uma prova.
> Em castelhano (espanhol) Posso dizer "Su respuesta está bien. = não tem erros. O oposto seria "Su respuesta está mal, (está incorrecta,)  É igual em português ou é diferente?
> 
> Obrigado por sua ajuda.
> 
> Carlos



Não sei quanto ao espanhol, mas 'estar bem' e 'estar boa' têm implicitamente uma certa diferença popular. Se uma resposta está bem, quer dizer que está correta. Se uma resposta está boa, significa que tem uma boa estrutura ou bom conteúdo – uma resposta bem desenvolvida ou abordada.


----------

